# Shot #6, 1 oz for dove



## Khondker (Sep 1, 2010)

I have some Remington shot # 6, 1 oz (12 gauge, 2 3/4, 1290 FPS).

Are they effective for dove hunt?

Any advantage or disadvantage?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 1, 2010)

Khondker said:


> I have some Remington shot # 6, 1 oz (12 gauge, 2 3/4, 1290 FPS).
> 
> Are they effective for dove hunt?
> 
> Any advantage or disadvantage?



You using normal open chokes that you do with dove hunting, you will lose pattern density before you lose killing energy, i.e. at the longer ranges you may have holes in your pattern, especially with 1 oz.


I know people that use #6 later in the season with a little tighter choke.

If that's what you have and you want to use them, it's certainly not the end of the world.  You shouldn't have to chase down many cripples.


----------



## Khondker (Sep 1, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You using normal open chokes that you do with dove hunting, you will lose pattern density before you lose killing energy, i.e. at the longer ranges you may have holes in your pattern, especially with 1 oz.
> 
> 
> I know people that use #6 later in the season with a little tighter choke.
> ...



If I would use full choke will it be a little better?


----------



## gregg (Sep 1, 2010)

My brother and I used to shoot #6's all the time with our 20 gauge pump guns and we liked it better than smaller shot....unless of course you are in a spot where they are floating in on you then smaller shot is better.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 1, 2010)

I would rather have the 6's but they are hard to find and I'm not going to drive 40 miles to get them either.
I try to pick mine up before I need them.


----------



## easbell (Sep 1, 2010)

Mod choke is as tight as I would go but pattern them out of your IC and Mod. to be sure.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 1, 2010)

larger shot = fewer pellets.  I prefer 8's for the maximum number of pellets in each load.  I need all the help I can get.  That said, larger pellets hit harder, so you get less crippling loss.  With 6's, you pretty much either get a clean kill or a clean miss.


----------



## tracyt302 (Sep 2, 2010)

Not my favorite Dove load. My favorite is 3 3/4 Drams 1 1/4 oz. # 8 or 9. Winchester High brass Super X or Fiocchi.


----------



## kirt (Sep 2, 2010)

Anything will kill them, some have a bit of advantages in different situations.  I reload hunting shells and have been recently loading 1400+ FPS 1 1/4, #7.5 shot 12 ga loads.  They seem to pattern good in my gun but they pound the shoulder a bit.  There has been much debate on the subject of which shells to use, I think that high velocity shell have a slight advantage because they pack a bit more energy when they get to the target.  But even this is debatable because they also tend to lose velocity quicker also so at 40 yards the difference is not great.  I have seen just as many birds drop with the standard 1 1/8 field load as any high brass or special load.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 2, 2010)

tracyt302 said:


> Not my favorite Dove load. My favorite is 3 3/4 Drams 1 1/4 oz. # 8 or 9. Winchester High brass Super X or Fiocchi.



mine too if somebody else is buying.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 2, 2010)

Khondker said:


> If I would use full choke will it be a little better?



Probably too much --you will destroy anything at close range.

I'd put in a modified, and go with it.


----------



## homey (Sep 2, 2010)

I shoot 1oz loads 7.5 but sometimes 8 during first season. Shooting a LM choke I can kill em as far as I care to walk to pick em up.All that blah blah about 11/4 for doves.My question is ,do they shoot back?It aint the arrow it's the Indian. Better yet I'll shoot my 20 with 7/8 oz loads all first season.1oz loads in a 20 is merely a 12 ga.


----------

